# Slobbering dog neck warmer



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

I found a neck warmer a while back with a dogs mouth imprint on it with its tongue hanging out was wondering if anybody knows what brand this is or any clue to what I'm talking about.


----------

